# Anoche colisione con un jabalí y este es el resultado



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

Bolivia de casa de mis padres , a mi casa iría sobre los 80km ,
Se me cruzo un bicho de estos intenté frenar y esquivarlo pero no sirvió de nada me saltaron los airbags lo único dolor de pecho por el cinturón la rozadura en la cara por el globo y un susto de la hostia

Conduzcan por prudencia nunca se sabe lo que puede ocurrir además

Añadir que mi coche está en siestro total y me a jodido todo el mes mucha prudencia


----------



## Alpine (5 Ene 2022)

Y yo Perú de casa de mis tíos.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

Pues si , cosas que pasan en fin


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (5 Ene 2022)

Vivir en la sierra norte a 50 km del centro de Madric.

La autentica saluc, el bienestar ... oh wait


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Vivir en la sierra norte a 50 km del centro de Madric.
> 
> La autentica saluc, el bienestar ... oh wait



Yo soy de Andalucía pero si es lo que tiene


----------



## biba ecuador (5 Ene 2022)

Con los faros así no pasas la ITV

Que marca era? (El coche)


----------



## pizpi y gostоsa (5 Ene 2022)

Preñado a pelo

taluec


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Con los faros así no pasas la ITV
> 
> Que marca era? (El coche)



Ford Mondeo 2001 , ahora a comprar otro


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (5 Ene 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Con los faros así no pasas la ITV


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

Que que aria ? Pues la verdad no lo sé


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Bolivia de casa de mis padres , a mi casa iría sobre los 80km ,
> Se me cruzo un bicho de estos intenté frenar y esquivarlo pero no sirvió de nada me saltaron los airbags lo único dolor de pecho por el cinturón la rozadura en la cara por el globo y un susto de la hostia
> 
> Conduzcan por prudencia nunca se sabe lo que puede ocurrir además
> ...



Espero que tengas seguro contra esos bichos.


----------



## Renegato (5 Ene 2022)

Ahora entiendo tu nick


----------



## Zbigniew (5 Ene 2022)

Joder amigo, tenga cuidado con los de protección de bichos, eso tiene multa gorda,prepare la billetera


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Espero que tengas seguro contra esos bichos.



Si lo tengo para eso , que no recuerdo ahora el nombre pero es a terceros


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (5 Ene 2022)

Mantenerme en mi carril e intentar frenar sin perder el control si es una recta.

Un bicho de esos si se te cruza es imposible de esquivar.

Mala suerte vaquero.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Joder amigo, tenga cuidado con los de protección de bichos, eso tiene multa gorda,prepare la billetera



Ami se me cruzo


----------



## asiqué (5 Ene 2022)

Espero que los ocupantes del coche esteis todos bien. Al coche que le den por culo por mucho dolor se cartera que genera.
Putos bichos, habia un hilo de un panoli que pretendia llevar un cuchillo para matar a un jabali cuando salia a dar paseos por el monte. 
Que vea esa foto.

Animo conforero!


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Espero que los ocupantes del coche esteis todos bien. Al coche que le den por culo por mucho dolor se cartera que genera.
> Putos bichos, habia un hilo de un panoli que pretendia llevar un cuchillo para matar a un jabali cuando salia a dar paseos por el monte.
> Que vea esa foto.
> 
> Animo conforero!



Iba yo solo pero gracias


----------



## McLovin (5 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Bolivia de casa de mis padres , a mi casa iría sobre los 80km ,
> Se me cruzo un bicho de estos intenté frenar y esquivarlo pero no sirvió de nada me saltaron los airbags lo único dolor de pecho por el cinturón la rozadura en la cara por el globo y un susto de la hostia
> 
> Conduzcan por prudencia nunca se sabe lo que puede ocurrir además
> ...




Qué curioso que la foto de tu accidente la han publicado en un periódico italiano:

grande storia dalla provincia di torino:un’auto colpisce un cinghiale, arriva un uomo che si ferma..


Lo peor de todo no es tu troleo, esto es burbuja.info, el centro de todos los troleos mundiales...lo peor es la gente que se lo traga.


----------



## Zbigniew (5 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Ami se me cruzo



Ya,ya,eso digaselo a ellos, estos bichos están protegidos, peor hubiera sido un Mena,le caen 20 años, mínimo


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Que que aria ? Pues la verdad no lo sé



Aria era Eva braun.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Ya,ya,eso digaselo a ellos, estos bichos están protegidos, peor hubiera sido un Mena,le caen 20 años, mínimo



Yo que se , Ami la policía no ma dicho nada , ya veremos con el tiempo


----------



## perfectohijoputa (5 Ene 2022)

No se puede responsabilizar a la institución responsable del mantenimiento de carreteras/vallas/campo público o privado?


----------



## Gonorrea (5 Ene 2022)

Alguno se quedara con el bicho para hacer unos asados


----------



## fluffy (5 Ene 2022)

Aprovecha y te llevas el marrano a casa y tienes comida para dos meses.


----------



## Karlb (5 Ene 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Qué curioso que la foto de tu accidente la han publicado en un periódico italiano:
> 
> grande storia dalla provincia di torino:un’auto colpisce un cinghiale, arriva un uomo che si ferma..
> 
> ...



Vi la matrícula del coche de detrás y me quedé así


----------



## Peritta (5 Ene 2022)

¿No tuviste que salir a rematarlo?.

Es que a esos bichos no se les puede dejar heridos que se vuelven muy agresivos y puden atacar a alguien y provocar otro accidente pero queriendo.

Tenías que haberle cortado los huevos inmediatamente, si no la carne sabe mucho a verraco.

¿De qué marca era tu coche?.

_____________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Ene 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Qué curioso que la foto de tu accidente la han publicado en un periódico italiano:
> 
> grande storia dalla provincia di torino:un’auto colpisce un cinghiale, arriva un uomo che si ferma..
> 
> ...





Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo que se , Ami la policía no ma dicho nada , ya veremos con el tiempo



Conteste por favor o al ignore por troll


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

Mi 


Peritta dijo:


> ¿No tuviste que salir a matarlo?.
> 
> Es que a esos bichos no se les puede dejar heridos que se vuelven muy agresivos y puden atacar a alguien y provocar otro accidente pero queriendo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Passenger (5 Ene 2022)

Te cubre el seguro? Creo recordar q los accidentes provocados por bichos estan fuera de cobertura


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Ene 2022)

Un trolaco de mierda menos. Al ignore, mamarracho


----------



## rsaca (5 Ene 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Qué curioso que la foto de tu accidente la han publicado en un periódico italiano:
> 
> grande storia dalla provincia di torino:un’auto colpisce un cinghiale, arriva un uomo che si ferma..
> 
> ...



A lo mejor el OP se fue a visitar en coche a Turín a sus padres.


----------



## McLovin (5 Ene 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Vi la matrícula del coche de detrás y me quedé así




Ni la matrícula del coche de detrás ni el cartel que se ve al fondo se corresponden con un sitio en España. Pero nada oye, que la gente le sigue contestando en serio al troleo. Se está quedando con todo el mundo y ni dios se pispa. La noticia italiana es del 28 de Septiembre de 2021.


----------



## McLovin (5 Ene 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> A lo mejor el OP se fue a visitar en coche a Turín a sus padres.



Debe ser eso, si. Y salió en las noticias y todo.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

Passenger dijo:


> Te cubre el seguro? Creo recordar q los accidentes provocados por bichos estan fuera de cobertura



Pues yo lo tengo puesto a terceros


----------



## stuka (5 Ene 2022)

*Aniquiladordestroyer
Himbersor*

Desde *6 Oct 2021 Mensajes 1.400*


¿Pero cuánto os paga el calvo?


----------



## McLovin (5 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Conteste por favor o al ignore por troll



Al ignore por troll yo??  Si el que está troleando a todo el mundo es el que pone una foto de un jabalí atropellado sacada de una noticia italiana de Septiembre...


----------



## ULTRAPACO (5 Ene 2022)

Eso no es un mondeo ni de coña

Menudo TRoll estas hecho


----------



## Dr Strangelove (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Ene 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Al ignore por troll yo??  Si el que está troleando a todo el mundo es el que pone una foto de un jabalí atropellado sacada de una noticia italiana de Septiembre...



Pues eso, joder. Al ignore el subnormal del op, no tu


----------



## Anka Motz (5 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo soy de Andalucía pero si es lo que tiene



Entonces, que es VOLVÍA, no??????

-Bolivia de casa de mis padres-


----------



## McLovin (5 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues eso, joder. Al ignore el subnormal del op, no tu



Ok no te había entendido.


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Ene 2022)

Passenger dijo:


> Te cubre el seguro? Creo recordar q los accidentes provocados por bichos estan fuera de cobertura



Es un seguro especifico para estos casos. Ademas. si ha habido una caceria el seguro del coto se tiene que hacer responsable durante 24 horas del trasiego de los animales.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Ene 2022)

al menos te comerias al bicho no ? dicen que tienen unos jamones extraordinarios..


----------



## randomizer (5 Ene 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Qué curioso que la foto de tu accidente la han publicado en un periódico italiano:
> 
> grande storia dalla provincia di torino:un’auto colpisce un cinghiale, arriva un uomo che si ferma..
> 
> ...



Lo mejor es lo que dice la noticia:



> GRANDE STORIA DALLA PROVINCIA DI TORINO: UN’AUTO COLPISCE UN CINGHIALE, ARRIVA UN UOMO CHE SI FERMA E INVECE CHE SOCCORRERE LA FAMIGLIA A BORDO SI CARICA L’ANIMALE MORTO IN AUTO E LO PORTA VIA - IL RACCONTO: “ABBIAMO PENSATO FOSSE QUALCUNO CHE VOLEVA AIUTARCI. DOPO POCO SENTIAMO…”



"Gran historia en la provincia de Turín: un coche choca contra un jabalí, llega un hombre que se detiene y en lugar de socorrer a la familia que iba a bordo [del coche siniestrado], carga el animal muerto en SU coche y se lo lleva. La familia declara: pensábamos que era alguien que venía a ayudarnos...".


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Ene 2022)

¿Un CM del bobierno, o qué es esto?






Noticia: - El Gobierno tomará medida ante el brutal aumento de la población de jabaíes


El Gobierno plantea evitar que los jabalíes accedan a la basura para alejarlos de las ciudades M. CEDRÓNREDACCIÓN Imagen de archivo de maleza en el entorno de Lugo, un lugar idóneo para refugio de jabalíes ALBERTO LÓPEZ El Ministerio de Agricultura saca a consulta pública la Estrategia...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## adal86 (5 Ene 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Qué curioso que la foto de tu accidente la han publicado en un periódico italiano:
> 
> grande storia dalla provincia di torino:un’auto colpisce un cinghiale, arriva un uomo che si ferma..
> 
> ...



A mí me pareció bastante rara la situación. Un tío con cuenta de hace un par de meses, con un nick de mierda, con mensaje mal escrito... Yo doy cero credibilidad a cuentas con menos de 2 o 3 años, casi que sea cual sea el mensaje.


----------



## McLovin (5 Ene 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> A mí me pareció bastante rara la situación. Un tío con cuenta de hace un par de meses, con un nick de mierda, con mensaje mal escrito... Yo doy cero credibilidad a cuentas con menos de 2 o 3 años, casi que sea cual sea el mensaje.




Pero tú fíjate que la gente sigue contestando y haciendo comentarios en serio...alucinante. Preveo hilo multi-página con decenas de comentarios sobre el seguro del coche, la iluminación de la vía, preguntando si todos están bien...la gente ve una foto que chirría por todas partes pero su cerebro no procesa el troleo y siguen como si fuese real...


----------



## Freedomfighter (5 Ene 2022)

A mi me gustan este tipo de trolleos porque ponen en evidencia que las palabras son solo eso... "palabras", y nos confirman que en absoluto se tienen que corresponder con la realidad, y es que, no sé porqué motivo, la gente tiene una tendencia natural a creerse todo lo que le cuenten si el narrador de la historia se lo curra un mínimo, si os fijáis se ha avisado del engaño y la gente sigue respondiendo en serio, ¿no es justo eso lo que está ocurriendo con la plandemia? por poner un ejemplo 









Los humanos somos unos animalillos de lo más interesante, en serio.....


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> al menos te comerias al bicho no ? dicen que tienen unos jamones extraordinarios..



Con el susto  y aparte el cabreo de destrozarme el coche no quise saber nada de la mierda del bicho pero esa carne la probado y está muy buena


----------



## blahblahblah (5 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Bolivia de casa de mis padres , a mi casa iría sobre los 80km ,
> Se me cruzo un bicho de estos intenté frenar y esquivarlo pero no sirvió de nada me saltaron los airbags lo único dolor de pecho por el cinturón la rozadura en la cara por el globo y un susto de la hostia
> 
> Conduzcan por prudencia nunca se sabe lo que puede ocurrir además
> ...



¿qué pasó con el cerdo? Eso son muchos quilos de carne eco. Dices que ya no querías saber nada, ¿pero te lo habrías podido llevar a casa como trofeo?


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> ¿qué pasó con el cerdo? Eso son muchos quilos de carne eco.



Pues no lo sé vino la grúa se llevó el coche y fuy para casa


----------



## todoayen (5 Ene 2022)

Esperaba fotos de una barbacoa.


----------



## McLovin (5 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> A mi me gustan este tipo de trolleos porque ponen en evidencia que las palabras son solo eso... "palabras", y nos confirman que en absoluto se tienen que corresponder con la realidad, y es que, no sé porqué motivo, la gente tiene una tendencia natural a creerse todo lo que le cuenten si el narrador de la historia se lo curra un mínimo, si os fijáis se ha avisado del engaño y la gente sigue respondiendo en serio, ¿no es justo eso lo que está ocurriendo con la plandemia? por poner un ejemplo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactamente, esa es la cuestión. Me gusta tu reflexión. Es exactamente lo mismo que está pasando con la pandemia: por muchas pruebas que le muestres a la gente, por muchos datos que les enseñes, por mucho que se lo intentes explicar, solo van a creer lo que venga de la fuente oficial, ya que la fuente oficial ha sido la originadora de todo y por su puesto se trata de un virus mortal y terrorífico, hay que vacunarse porque si no eres un asesino, llevar mascarilla por la calle y votar al PSOE. Al que intente enseñarle las pruebas de que quizás esto no sea exactamente así, ni le van a escuchar.


----------



## qbit (5 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Bolivia de casa de mis padres , a mi casa iría sobre los 80km ,
> Se me cruzo un bicho de estos intenté frenar y esquivarlo pero no sirvió de nada me saltaron los airbags lo único dolor de pecho por el cinturón la rozadura en la cara por el globo y un susto de la hostia
> 
> Conduzcan por prudencia nunca se sabe lo que puede ocurrir además
> ...



Has hecho honor a tu nick. Has aniquilado y destruído dos pájaros de un tiro: El coche y el jabalí.

Ya en serio, qué se le va a hacer. Estas cosas pasan, y peores y mejores.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Has hecho honor a tu nick. Has aniquilado y destruído dos pájaros de un tiro: El coche y el jabalí.
> 
> Ya en serio, qué se le va a hacer. Estas cosas pasan, y peores y mejores.



Pues si que le vamos hacer , mucho cuidado en la carretera burbujeros


----------



## Freedomfighter (5 Ene 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Exactamente, esa es la cuestión. Me gusta tu reflexión. Es exactamente lo mismo que está pasando con la pandemia: por muchas pruebas que le muestres a la gente, por muchos datos que les enseñes, por mucho que se lo intentes explicar, solo van a creer lo que venga de la fuente oficial, ya que la fuente oficial ha sido la originadora de todo y por su puesto se trata de un virus mortal y terrorífico, hay que vacunarse porque si no eres un asesino, llevar mascarilla por la calle y votar al PSOE. Al que intente enseñarle las pruebas de que quizás esto no sea exactamente así, ni le van a escuchar.


----------



## adal86 (5 Ene 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Pero tú fíjate que la gente sigue contestando y haciendo comentarios en serio...alucinante. Preveo hilo multi-página con decenas de comentarios sobre el seguro del coche, la iluminación de la vía, preguntando si todos están bien...la gente ve una foto que chirría por todas partes pero su cerebro no procesa el troleo y siguen como si fuese real...



Así es la masa. No hay nada más basura y más tonto que el ciudadano (forero en este caso) promedio. Por eso luego llega el primer politiquillo con ínfulas y hace con ellos lo que quiere.


----------



## Volvitо (5 Ene 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Con los faros así no pasas la ITV
> 
> Que marca era? (El coche)





Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Ford Mondeo 2001 , ahora a comprar otro



Lo de la foto es un Peugeot 207.

Menudo troll más lamentable, colega.


----------



## Guaguei (5 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Bolivia de casa de mis padres , a mi casa iría sobre los 80km ,
> Se me cruzo un bicho de estos intenté frenar y esquivarlo pero no sirvió de nada me saltaron los airbags lo único dolor de pecho por el cinturón la rozadura en la cara por el globo y un susto de la hostia
> 
> Conduzcan por prudencia nunca se sabe lo que puede ocurrir además
> ...



Una pregunta, visto como ha quedado el coche la leche tuvo que ser buena e ir a una velocidad como poco de 80, ¿como es que esta el jabali a los pies del morro del coche y no a 20 metros por delante?


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Ene 2022)

Este forero es un troll,

todos sus post son invent,

me bloqueó cuando descubrí su farsa en su post del moro apuñalado en su finca,

en este por lo visto ya lo han pillado.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Una pregunta, visto como ha quedado el coche la leche tuvo que ser buena e ir a una velocidad como poco de 80, ¿como es que esta el jabali a los pies del morro del coche y no a 20 metros por delante?



Buena pregunta , se quedó como encajado y lo fuy arrastrando unos metros , una cosa muy rara


----------



## Guano For Life (5 Ene 2022)

Al ignore hijo de puta


----------



## Deus Pater (5 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Bolivia de casa de mis padres , a mi casa iría sobre los 80km ,
> Se me cruzo un bicho de estos intenté frenar y esquivarlo pero no sirvió de nada me saltaron los airbags lo único dolor de pecho por el cinturón la rozadura en la cara por el globo y un susto de la hostia
> 
> Conduzcan por prudencia nunca se sabe lo que puede ocurrir además
> ...



anda… desactiva el autocorrector por favor


----------



## Guaguei (5 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Buena pregunta , se quedó como encajado y lo fuy arrastrando unos metros , una cosa muy rara



eso pense, pero sigue costando creer

yo vi atropellar un galgo en autopista justo el coche de delante mia que casualmente era el mismo modelo de coche que el mio, es muy raro lo tuyo


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> eso pense, pero sigue costando creer



Si bueno cada uno es libre de sacar sus conclusiones


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Ene 2022)

trollaco, a veces los trolleos se hacen realidad.
mira que jugar con eso... al ignore por basura.


----------



## robert73 (5 Ene 2022)

Yo he visto a ya 2 jabalíes en la cuneta en cosa de un año. Pasar pasa.


----------



## Talosgüevos (5 Ene 2022)

Más falso que un billete de 6 euros.

Pero la verdad es que yo he visto un tráiler reventado por un jabalí del tamaño de una vaca, de noche un compañero se encuentra un bicho de esos (es de pueblo y decía que nunca vio uno tan grande) a la altura de Valence Francia, logra esquivarlo por el arcén y resulta que había otro más grande aún y se lo comió entero. Los dos faros, para golpes y hasta el chasis doblado. 

Mi hermano hace años por esquivar un puto perro en la autopista dio varias vueltas rebotando de lado a lado, a el no le paso nada pero el coche lo recogieron con cucharilla. 

Aguantar la dirección fuerte, frenar a tope pero si se ve que no se va a evitar el impacto SOLTAR EL FRENO.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## bocadRillo (5 Ene 2022)

Esta próxima primavera no olviden llevarse un buen tranco en sus rutas por la sierra. De mí se reían los sucnors de ciudad que van en chancletas por caminos en los que un resbalón puede significar dejarse los sesos varios metros más abajo, pero ellos jijiji mira esa con el palo, adónde irá con el palo, jijiiji
Que se queden en la piscina municipal de su barrio mierder con los jetanos y los guachupinos y dejen la sierra a la gente decente, joder


----------



## Play_91 (5 Ene 2022)

Jajjaaj tu padre ahí muerto en el suelo jajaja


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Jajjaaj tu padre ahí muerto en el suelo jajaja



O tu puta madre


----------



## bocadRillo (5 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Aguantar la dirección fuerte, frenar a tope pero si se ve que no se va a evitar el impacto SOLTAR EL FRENO.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



No conduzco, ni ganas, pero tengo entendido que es mejor pasar por encima rodando que frenando.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (5 Ene 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Aprovecha y te llevas el marrano a casa y tienes comida para dos meses.



*Tienen triquinosis.*


----------



## Play_91 (5 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> O tu puta madre



Perdona, es que me he acordado cuando era pequeño vacilabamos a un colega diciéndole que habíamos visto a su padre muerto tirado en la cuneta y se ponía a llorar jajajajja. Que hijo putas éramos  
Me lo has puesto a huevo.


----------



## perrosno (5 Ene 2022)

Buen troll, mejor asado. 0/10


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Perdona, es que me he acordado cuando era pequeño vacilabamos a un colega diciéndole que habíamos visto a su padre muerto tirado en la cuneta y se ponía a llorar jajajajja. Que hijo putas éramos
> Me lo has puesto a huevo.



A vale perdone pues


----------



## Play_91 (5 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> A vale perdone pues



Sigo pensando que es tu padre ahí tirado el hijo de la gran puta jajajaja


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Sigo pensando que es tu padre ahí tirado el hijo de la gran puta jajajaja



Y yo que es tu puta madre


----------



## Volvitо (5 Ene 2022)

Lo gracioso de este troll de mierda es que es él quien te mete a ignoraditos mariconamente.     

Descubridle la farsa y os ignorará, quedándose así sin primos a los que estafar. Menudo subnormal.


----------



## Volvitо (5 Ene 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Perdona, es que me he acordado cuando era pequeño vacilabamos a un colega diciéndole que habíamos visto a su padre muerto tirado en la cuneta y se ponía a llorar jajajajja. Que hijo putas éramos
> Me lo has puesto a huevo.



¿Y a éste quién le ha robado la cuenta? 

Ya era tonto y absurdo, pero últimamente está que se sale.


----------



## CommiePig (5 Ene 2022)

haz atestado policial, para hacer la reclamación al seguro

mientras estes bien


----------



## Talosgüevos (5 Ene 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> No conduzco, ni ganas, pero tengo entendido que es mejor pasar por encima rodando que frenando.



Por eso digo que si se ve que no se va a evitar SOLTAR EL FRENO, lo peor es impactar con el freno pisado.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Knight who says ni (5 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Bolivia de casa de mis padres , a mi casa iría sobre los 80km ,
> Se me cruzo un bicho de estos intenté frenar y esquivarlo pero no sirvió de nada me saltaron los airbags lo único dolor de pecho por el cinturón la rozadura en la cara por el globo y un susto de la hostia
> 
> Conduzcan por prudencia nunca se sabe lo que puede ocurrir además
> ...



Desde luego los faros son de calidac


----------



## Knight who says ni (5 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Más falso que un billete de 6 euros.
> 
> Pero la verdad es que yo he visto un tráiler reventado por un jabalí del tamaño de una vaca, de noche un compañero se encuentra un bicho de esos (es de pueblo y decía que nunca vio uno tan grande) a la altura de Valence Francia, logra esquivarlo por el arcén y resulta que había otro más grande aún y se lo comió entero. Los dos faros, para golpes y hasta el chasis doblado.
> 
> ...



Desde el desconocimiento, ¿cuál es la razón física de soltar el freno? ¿no perder el control con las ruedas bloqueadas?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (5 Ene 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Lo mejor es lo que dice la noticia:
> 
> 
> 
> "Gran historia en la provincia de Turín: un coche choca contra un jabalí, llega un hombre que se detiene y en lugar de socorrer a la familia que iba a bordo [del coche siniestrado], carga el animal muerto en SU coche y se lo lleva. La familia declara: pensábamos que era alguien que venía a ayudarnos...".



pues si fuera españa habrian tenido suerte, les habria hecho un gran favor...


----------



## Verbenero (5 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Ford Mondeo 2001 , ahora a comprar otro



Y esta es una de las razones por las que este foro es una mierda. Estos trol de mierda que no saben distinguir un Mondeo de un 307 como el de la foto. Anda y tira a tomar por culo trol de mierda


----------



## Talosgüevos (5 Ene 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Desde el desconocimiento, ¿cuál es la razón física de soltar el freno? ¿no perder el control con las ruedas bloqueadas?



Un coche frenando fuerte es muy inestable, al impactar es fácil perder totalmente el control, por eso se debe aguantar la dirección y soltar el freno , a tomar por culo el jabalí, perro… ademas otro problema añadido es que en una frenada violenta el coche se agacha de delante, es fácil que el bicho pase por encima y se meta en el vehículo.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## ANS² (5 Ene 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Desde el desconocimiento, ¿cuál es la razón física de soltar el freno? ¿no perder el control con las ruedas bloqueadas?



al pisar el freno fuerte se pierde tracción en las ruedas traseras (el coche se balancea hacia delante), si ya de por sí hay poca tracción atrás (por ejemplo si pinchas una rueda trasera) pues pisar el freno puede desencadenar que la pierdas del todo y te estampes en la cuneta


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Ene 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> al pisar el freno fuerte se pierde tracción en las ruedas traseras (el coche se balancea hacia delante), si ya de por sí hay poca tracción atrás (por ejemplo si pinchas una rueda trasera) pues pisar el freno puede desencadenar que la pierdas del todo y te estampes en la cuneta



Interesante reflexión


----------



## Paisdemierda (5 Ene 2022)

Te has follado a la jabalina con furia porcina?


----------



## Taxis. (5 Ene 2022)

Este trollaco no sabe escribir y tampoco entiende de coches.

Mamarracho, ilústrate al menos antes de abrir otro hilo...


----------



## señortopocho (5 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Ford Mondeo 2001 , ahora a comprar otro



Pues la foto es de un Peugeot 308 joder que troll más malo


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (5 Ene 2022)

tu si que eres un berrrrrrrrrrraco TROLL


----------



## terraenxebre (5 Ene 2022)

Buen ejemplar


----------



## terraenxebre (5 Ene 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Joder amigo, tenga cuidado con los de protección de bichos, eso tiene multa gorda,prepare la billetera



Que reclame al coto


----------



## Zbigniew (5 Ene 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Que reclame al coto



Matamoros? Ese no tiene plata, va todo a la alita de mosca.


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Ene 2022)

te lo puedes quedar para hacer matanza? ponen pegas? que hiciste con el?


----------



## pamplinero (6 Ene 2022)

Un gazapo lo tiene cualquiera. No era de Bolivia, sino de Italia.
Igualmente faltan aliens.


----------



## SineOsc (6 Ene 2022)

Se me ocurre la locura de si no hubiera sido mejor echarte el jabali al hombro (si es que puedes con el) y darte a la fuga (despues de cortarle los huevos y tirarlos a algun matorral, que se jode el sabor creo).

Te quitas problemas legales, seguros, etc, el coche lo van a recoger igual, te llamarán y te preguntarán, tu no tenías ni idea, te lo habrán robado...

Es inmoral? mmm pues no sabría decirte.


----------



## little hammer (6 Ene 2022)

@Aniquiladordestroyer 

Joder, menos mal que estas bien


----------



## xalaxi (6 Ene 2022)

*pero si has sacado la foto de internet, pedazo de SUBNORMAL

noticia de 2020 Cinghiale in strada, pauroso scontro - La Nazione*


----------



## Morgan el gato (6 Ene 2022)

A mi me parece un concejal del SOE,
Si tu dices que es un jabalin
Me lo creo.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (6 Ene 2022)

xalaxi dijo:


> *pero si has sacado la foto de internet, pedazo de SUBNORMAL
> 
> noticia de 2020 Cinghiale in strada, pauroso scontro - La Nazione*


----------



## Marco Porcio (6 Ene 2022)

Te estas cargando el medio ambiente maldito racista. Último aviso.


----------



## Manteka (6 Ene 2022)

Hace unos 10 años me pasó lo mismo. Volvía con los kolegas de madrugada de la feria de un pueblo (interior de Málaga) por carretera secundaria escuchando Los Chichos en la radio, y se los cruzó un jabalí en mitad del camino. Lo atropellamos (a 50 km/h aprox) y dejó el parachoques desencajado. El gorrino se quedó en el suelo chillando y pataleando, casi sin poder moverse


----------



## Lubinillo (6 Ene 2022)

Reducir a tercera, frenar y mantenerse en el carril, si te das contra un coche el golpe seria mayor y puedes terminar cayendo por algún terraplén


----------



## iaGulin (6 Ene 2022)

¿Pero cómo es posible que ocho páginas después sigáis escribiendo, incluso deseando que esté bien, cuándo es un puto troleo? ¿No veis la puta foto? ¿No leéis? 

*¿QUE COJONES OS PASA? *


----------



## rondo (6 Ene 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Es un seguro especifico para estos casos. Ademas. si ha habido una caceria el seguro del coto se tiene que hacer responsable durante 24 horas del trasiego de los animales.



En la Andalucia rural hay seguro por si chicas contra un bicho de estos


----------



## kikoseis (6 Ene 2022)

iaGulin dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo es posible que ocho páginas después sigáis escribiendo, incluso deseando que esté bien, cuándo es un puto troleo? ¿No veis la puta foto? ¿No leéis?
> 
> *¿QUE COJONES OS PASA? *



Así funciona el mundo.
Porque te crees que los medios se lo llevan de calle...


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (6 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Bolivia de casa de mis padres , a mi casa iría sobre los 80km ,
> Se me cruzo un bicho de estos intenté frenar y esquivarlo pero no sirvió de nada me saltaron los airbags lo único dolor de pecho por el cinturón la rozadura en la cara por el globo y un susto de la hostia
> 
> Conduzcan por prudencia nunca se sabe lo que puede ocurrir además
> ...



Por tu forma de escribir te hacía estudiante de la ESO, si ya conduces es que eres mayorcito. Es una pena salir del sistema educativo escribiendo como lo haces, en mi época de estudiante te suspendían solo por tener tres faltas de ortografía en un examen.


----------



## asakopako (6 Ene 2022)

No jodas. Ya tienes carne para un año. Si quieres despiezarlo conozco a uno que es un artista que te lo deja fileteado como si fuera una bandeja del mercadona.

Súbetelo al maletero y no mires atrás. El coto no te va a pagar una mierda porque además no es responsable en 8/10 casos. Mírate la ley si no me crees. Tienen varias excepciones que siempre las pueden alegar.


----------



## shur 1 (6 Ene 2022)

Lo que


Freedomfighter dijo:


> A mi me gustan este tipo de trolleos porque ponen en evidencia que las palabras son solo eso... "palabras", y nos confirman que en absoluto se tienen que corresponder con la realidad, y es que, no sé porqué motivo, la gente tiene una tendencia natural a creerse todo lo que le cuenten si el narrador de la historia se lo curra un mínimo, si os fijáis se ha avisado del engaño y la gente sigue respondiendo en serio, ¿no es justo eso lo que está ocurriendo con la plandemia? por poner un ejemplo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que demuestra el hilo es que la gran mayoría solo lee el título y contesta sin leer nada más. Muchas veces ni siquiera leen el primer post, solo el título, y responden disparates y se forma un hilo enorme de subnormales vagos y ridículos.


----------



## Vctrlnz (6 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Bolivia de casa de mis padres , a mi casa iría sobre los 80km ,
> Se me cruzo un bicho de estos intenté frenar y esquivarlo pero no sirvió de nada me saltaron los airbags lo único dolor de pecho por el cinturón la rozadura en la cara por el globo y un susto de la hostia
> 
> Conduzcan por prudencia nunca se sabe lo que puede ocurrir además
> ...



Hace 15 días mi cuñado venía de trabajar por la autovía sobre las 00'00 horas a 120 km h.
Con un BMW X1 ( comprado hace 3 años en Alemania por 15000 euros)
Atropelló otro jabalí. El coche quedó en mitad de la autovía sin luces ( en su carril)
Reparación de avería según el seguro : 13500 euros.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (6 Ene 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Qué curioso que la foto de tu accidente la han publicado en un periódico italiano:
> 
> grande storia dalla provincia di torino:un’auto colpisce un cinghiale, arriva un uomo che si ferma..
> 
> ...



Buena cazada.

En la oficina/redacción de Burbuha se ha llegado a tal punto que ya no hace falta intentar comprobar si es cierto lo publicado.

TODOS los cagahilos ponen noticias falsas, y manipuladas. Cualquier hilo cagao en el subforo equivocado y con una historia personal, es falsa.

Ya he visto CMs profesionales pervirtiendo el subforo Consumo responsable.

Los mismos CMs con perfil irritante multipage, también se encargan de upear el subforo Historia, sin ni siquiera cambiar de cuenta.


----------



## greendoormas (6 Ene 2022)

Dependiendo del estado de la calzada y de las condiciones meteorológicas...no es lo mismo lluvia, nieve, seca, etc..
Si la calzada está seca, frenar lo máximo posible sin bloqueo de ruedas y nunca, repito nunca...dar volantazo para esquivarlos...he visto muchos accidentes donde han fallecido los ocupantes por salida de calzada o impacto con otro vehículo, árboles etc...
Lo ideal sería frenar y en el momento justo antes del impacto soltar frenos y volver a frenar producido este.. como no lo va a hacer casi nadie porque el instinto es frenar y esquivarlo...tener presente frenar, no esquivar y que le den por culo al.coche...ya se comprará otro cuando se pueda..o poner cláusula en el seguro accidente animales..
Saludos


----------



## Vctrlnz (6 Ene 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Qué curioso que la foto de tu accidente la han publicado en un periódico italiano:
> 
> grande storia dalla provincia di torino:un’auto colpisce un cinghiale, arriva un uomo che si ferma..
> 
> ...



Joder, pero quién puede ser tan retrasado como para trollear algo así?
Ya me parecia que la hostia era demasiado grande para ir a 80.
El BMW de mi cuñado no tenía tanta hostia y eso que iba a 120.


----------



## Juan Niebla (6 Ene 2022)

va de Bolivia a ver a sus padres en Lugo y atropella a un jabalí en Turín?

jjajaaa


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (6 Ene 2022)

Menudo fotomontaje


----------



## El pernales (6 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Ford Mondeo 2001 , ahora a comprar otro



Pues el de la foto es más bien un peugeot 308 de los primeros. El mo deo 2001 no lleva la ventana dividida ni el retrovisor es asi y por la forma de la matrícula del de atrás esa foto parece de Italia. 

No se rick, parece falso.


----------



## DVD1975 (6 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Bolivia de casa de mis padres , a mi casa iría sobre los 80km ,
> Se me cruzo un bicho de estos intenté frenar y esquivarlo pero no sirvió de nada me saltaron los airbags lo único dolor de pecho por el cinturón la rozadura en la cara por el globo y un susto de la hostia
> 
> Conduzcan por prudencia nunca se sabe lo que puede ocurrir además
> ...



Que miedo menos mal que no le dio por atacarte son muy peligrosos.


----------



## Mecagüento (6 Ene 2022)

Hace unos días le pasó lo mismo en una autopista de peaje al hermano de un compañero de trabajo. El coche ATMPC, el jabalí desintegrado. Y ya le dijo la policía que suerte que no intentó esquivarlo que el resultado suele ser peor.


----------



## Cimbrel (6 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Si lo tengo para eso , que no recuerdo ahora el nombre pero es a terceros



Recuerdo que cuando vivía en la sierra de las Nieves los cabrones del seguro no me aseguraban contra especies cinegeticas por lo común de estos accidentes. DEP tu coche hamijo, una putada gorda, te ha reventado el coche literalmente. Espero que los de verde no te busquen las cosquillas en la investigación de la velocidad a la que circulabas. Contra esas alimañas del demonio no hay prevención que valga.
Un primo mio de Burgos se cargó uno y como el coche seguía andando bien, pese al destrozo, lo echó al maletero para despiezarlo en casa y hacer chorizos.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (6 Ene 2022)

Vaya troll malo, esa foto es de Italia.


----------



## Roberto Malone (6 Ene 2022)

Por el título pensaba que habías atropellado a José Álvarez del Chiringuito (AKA: Pumba, Jabalí, etc.).:


----------



## Dr. Oldman (6 Ene 2022)

Buen ejemplar


----------



## Juanchufri (6 Ene 2022)

Que los seguros no cubran que atropelles a un puto bicho me parece indignante, la verdad, debería el Estado cubrirlo, que los animalitos son suyos, ¿no?.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (6 Ene 2022)

Pegó fuertes chillidos con FVRIA PORCINA o se quedó amoñecado el acto como un vacuñado?


----------



## imaginARIO (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## HaCHa (6 Ene 2022)

Ahora entiendo al fin lo de la furia porcina.


----------



## adal86 (6 Ene 2022)

Este hilo es la prueba viva de por qué no funciona la democracia. Varias páginas atrás se demostró que este tipo es un troll de mierda y que esa foto fue sacada de internet. ¿Resultado? La gente sigue escribiendo como si nada, deseando al tiparraco que esté bien y aludiendo a la tremenda mala suerte.

Estrapolemos esta situación a nivel país. Llega el equivalente político al troll burbujero, osea un mierdas que promete el oro y el moro, que dice que todos somos y seremos los más guays, que vamos a tener siempre buen caudal de chortinas, bmws y jamón pata negra y que nuestros perros siempre van a estar atados con longanizas. Todo lo anterior, por supuesto, por haber nacido y también por supuesto por haber nacido con nuestra cara bonita. ¿Qué creen que pasará? ¿La masa se cuestionará algo? ¿Alguien se preguntará, por ejemplo, por qué precisamente nosotros nacimos con la cara bonita y no los habitantes del resto de países? ¿Por el simple hecho de haber nacido, de verdad merezco poder atar mi perro con longaniza?

Nadie se hará esas preguntas ni cualquiera otra que ponga mínimamente en duda las adulaciones del politicucho de turno. Irán a votar por el muy orgullosos y contentos porque alguien ha reconocido lo guay que son y lo mucho que valen y porque por fin les van a dar todo lo que merecen.


----------



## f700b (6 Ene 2022)

Cada vez hay más bichos de esto gracias a los ecologistas, que solo miran por la subvenciones a sus chiringuitos


----------



## Malvender (6 Ene 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Este hilo es la prueba viva de por qué no funciona la democracia. Varias páginas atrás se demostró que este tipo es un troll de mierda y que esa foto fue sacada de internet. ¿Resultado? La gente sigue escribiendo como si nada, deseando al tiparraco que esté bien y aludiendo a la tremenda mala suerte.
> 
> Estrapolemos esta situación a nivel país. Llega el equivalente político al troll burbujero, osea un mierdas que promete el oro y el moro, que dice que todos somos y seremos los más guays, que vamos a tener siempre buen caudal de chortinas, bmws y jamón pata negra y que nuestros perros siempre van a estar atados con longanizas. Todo lo anterior, por supuesto, por haber nacido y también por supuesto por haber nacido con nuestra cara bonita. ¿Qué creen que pasará? ¿La masa se cuestionará algo? ¿Alguien se preguntará, por ejemplo, por qué precisamente nosotros nacimos con la cara bonita y no los habitantes del resto de países? ¿Por el simple hecho de haber nacido, de verdad merezco poder atar mi perro con longaniza?
> 
> Nadie se hará esas preguntas ni cualquiera otra que ponga mínimamente en duda las adulaciones del politicucho de turno. Irán a votar por el muy orgullosos y contentos porque alguien ha reconocido lo guay que son y lo mucho que valen y porque por fin les van a dar todo lo que merecen.



Así es, ahi siguen toda esta panda de subnormales comentando sesudamente el hecho que se ha demostrado falso. A toda esta chusma nivel sálvame de luxe, con un puto titular de prensa falso los movilizas como borregos y se convierten en una multitud en defensa de la causa inventada.


----------



## Sputnik (6 Ene 2022)

Despiezalo y pa casa, tienes chicha para el crudo invierno.


----------



## vinavil (6 Ene 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Qué curioso que la foto de tu accidente la han publicado en un periódico italiano:
> 
> grande storia dalla provincia di torino:un’auto colpisce un cinghiale, arriva un uomo che si ferma..
> 
> ...








Le acabas de joder al calbo la publicidad de compañias de seguros.


----------



## Scarjetas (6 Ene 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Qué curioso que la foto de tu accidente la han publicado en un periódico italiano:
> 
> grande storia dalla provincia di torino:un’auto colpisce un cinghiale, arriva un uomo che si ferma..
> 
> ...



A @McLovin 10/10, al OP le doy 6/10, buen troleo pero faltan los aliens, pero podría conseguir 10/10 si edita la foto (cambiar el jabalí por un alien) y la pone en el primer mensaje


----------



## sopelmar (6 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Ford Mondeo 2001 , ahora a comprar otro



Si saltan los airbag aunque el coche solo tenga arañazos con coches de más de 10 años no merece la pena arreglar son 3000 o 4000 euros de avería 
Me parece un escándalo tirar al desguace un coche solo por eso


----------



## TitusMagnificus (6 Ene 2022)

perfectohijoputa dijo:


> No se puede responsabilizar a la institución responsable del mantenimiento de carreteras/vallas/campo público o privado?



Hace 20 años te aseguro que sí, me pasó lo mismo en una autovía y por lo visto si las vallas que protegen la autovía están en mal estado y el bicho entra por allí el seguro puede reclamar. Yo lo perdí pero el seguro hizo la reclamación, no sé si a la comunidad autónoma o al ministerio..


----------



## noseyo (6 Ene 2022)

Llamaste a la guardia civil si tienen atestado se tienen que hacer cargo además mira el seguro que lo suele cubrir siempre que tengas un parte policial


----------



## JDD (6 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Bolivia de casa de mis padres ,



¿Que dices, que venías de Bolivia? ya, y a mitad de camino chocaste con el bicho. Eso debió de ser por las Azores, no?


----------



## Drogoprofe (6 Ene 2022)

Pues me parece un 207, ha reventado el frente


----------



## estertores (6 Ene 2022)

Este tipo de accidentes son bastante habituales donde hay jabalís, sé incluso de una persona que chocó con uno en la autovía del Cantábrico, en teoría hay vallas para que no entren, pero de vez en cuando se cuela alguno.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (6 Ene 2022)

Me esperaba una Parrilla llena de carne , mierda hilo


----------



## fayser (6 Ene 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Este hilo es la prueba viva de por qué no funciona la democracia. Varias páginas atrás se demostró que este tipo es un troll de mierda y que esa foto fue sacada de internet. ¿Resultado? La gente sigue escribiendo como si nada, deseando al tiparraco que esté bien y aludiendo a la tremenda mala suerte.
> 
> Estrapolemos esta situación a nivel país. Llega el equivalente político al troll burbujero, osea un mierdas que promete el oro y el moro, que dice que todos somos y seremos los más guays, que vamos a tener siempre buen caudal de chortinas, bmws y jamón pata negra y que nuestros perros siempre van a estar atados con longanizas. Todo lo anterior, por supuesto, por haber nacido y también por supuesto por haber nacido con nuestra cara bonita. ¿Qué creen que pasará? ¿La masa se cuestionará algo? ¿Alguien se preguntará, por ejemplo, por qué precisamente nosotros nacimos con la cara bonita y no los habitantes del resto de países? ¿Por el simple hecho de haber nacido, de verdad merezco poder atar mi perro con longaniza?
> 
> Nadie se hará esas preguntas ni cualquiera otra que ponga mínimamente en duda las adulaciones del politicucho de turno. Irán a votar por el muy orgullosos y contentos porque alguien ha reconocido lo guay que son y lo mucho que valen y porque por fin les van a dar todo lo que merecen.



Tienes tanta razón, que casi me pego un tiro de la tristeza que me ha dado.

Efectivamente, el problema es que vivimos rodeados de retrasados. Esto no tiene arreglo.


----------



## rsaca (6 Ene 2022)

Pego enlace de una receta para preparar jabalí. Tiene una pinta de rechupete, por si igual que al OP alguno choca con uno de esos bichos volviendo de Bolivia en coche al pasar por Turín.

Receta jabalí estofado


----------



## Kenthomi (6 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Bolivia de casa de mis padres , a mi casa iría sobre los 80km ,
> Se me cruzo un bicho de estos intenté frenar y esquivarlo pero no sirvió de nada me saltaron los airbags lo único dolor de pecho por el cinturón la rozadura en la cara por el globo y un susto de la hostia
> 
> Conduzcan por prudencia nunca se sabe lo que puede ocurrir además
> ...



Lo raro es que como lo duros que son esos bichos allá muerto y no sobrevivido


----------



## Lord Vader (6 Ene 2022)

Bueno, sabiendo que estás bien, vamos a lo importante: ¿Cuando hacémos la caldereta?


----------



## il banditto (6 Ene 2022)

Has vuelto a nacer amigo  anoche volviendo a casa por una carretera con 0 iluminación durante 15km entre bosques y cayendo una buena nevada iba pensando lo mismo, como se me cruce un alce o su puta madre me voy con san pedro porque ni de coña da tiempo a esquivar un bicho casi sin tiempo de reacción ni buena visibilidad


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (6 Ene 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Lo raro es que como lo duros que son esos bichos allá muerto y no sobrevivido



se me cruzo por la carretera a unos 80 kmh sentí como si me uniese chocado contra algo duro y grueso una pared , 

Se quedó como encajado en el radiador lo arrastre como 50 metros asta que detuve el coche , del susto cuando me salto los airbags por pocas me salgo de la carretera


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (6 Ene 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Bueno, sabiendo que estás bien, vamos a lo importante: ¿Cuando hacémos la caldereta?



Jaja cuando quieras


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (6 Ene 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Has vuelto a nacer amigo  anoche volviendo a casa por una carretera con 0 iluminación durante 15km entre bosques y cayendo una buena nevada iba pensando lo mismo, como se me cruce un alce o su puta madre me voy con san pedro porque ni de coña da tiempo a esquivar un bicho casi sin tiempo de reacción ni buena visibilidad



Pues si la verdad , menos mal que me pilló con el coche más o menos bueno me pilla con el Renault Clio del 97 que tengo para el trabajo y no lo cuento , 
Mucho cuidado en la carretera se te puede cruzar cualquier cosa


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (6 Ene 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Cada vez hay más bichos de esto gracias a los ecologistas, que solo miran por la subvenciones a sus chiringuitos



+1


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (6 Ene 2022)

Sputnik dijo:


> Despiezalo y pa casa, tienes chicha para el crudo invierno.



No me lo llevé , la GC no se lo aria con el


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (6 Ene 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Si saltan los airbag aunque el coche solo tenga arañazos con coches de más de 10 años no merece la pena arreglar son 3000 o 4000 euros de avería
> Me parece un escándalo tirar al desguace un coche solo por eso





sopelmar dijo:


> Si saltan los airbag aunque el coche solo tenga arañazos con coches de más de 10 años no merece la pena arreglar son 3000 o 4000 euros de avería
> Me parece un escándalo tirar al desguace un coche solo por eso



Me a jodido vivo costará comprar algo más asequible un dacia ni de coña


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (6 Ene 2022)

Si tengo el atestado , prueba de alcolemia y drogas 


noseyo dijo:


> Llamaste a la guardia civil si tienen atestado se tienen que hacer cargo además mira el seguro que lo suele cubrir siempre que tengas un parte policial


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (6 Ene 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Que los seguros no cubran que atropelles a un puto bicho me parece indignante, la verdad, debería el Estado cubrirlo, que los animalitos son suyos, ¿no?.



Pues no se la verdad


----------



## Karamba (6 Ene 2022)

A mí me pasó con un corzo que dejé ciego con las luces y se quedó inmóvil.
Lluvia y carretera mojada. Bajando un puerto. No intenté esquivarlo, era zona de curvas. Tampoco pisé el freno a fondo.
Intenté mantener en todo momento el control del coche e intentar un impacto a la menor velocidad posible.
Resultado: Parachoques de plástico a la papelera. Todo lo demás OK: motor, bomba de agua, radiador, ninguna deformación visible.
300€ por un parachoques nuevo pintado y a correr.


----------



## CASA (6 Ene 2022)

Menudo trollaco, y la gente siguiéndole el rollo, yo ya ni lo leo que de tanto leer faltas de ortografía se me acaba pegando. 

Para los que preguntaban, casi todas las aseguradoras tienen cobertura cinegética. Al menos en la zona en la que vivo muchísimos la tenemos, Mutua Madrileña, Pelayo, etc,


----------



## Vientosolar (6 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Bolivia de casa de mis padres , a mi casa iría sobre los 80km ,
> Se me cruzo un bicho de estos intenté frenar y esquivarlo pero no sirvió de nada me saltaron los airbags lo único dolor de pecho por el cinturón la rozadura en la cara por el globo y un susto de la hostia
> 
> Conduzcan por prudencia nunca se sabe lo que puede ocurrir además
> ...




Troll hijo de puta, al ignore.


----------



## Ghosterin (6 Ene 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Qué curioso que la foto de tu accidente la han publicado en un periódico italiano:
> 
> grande storia dalla provincia di torino:un’auto colpisce un cinghiale, arriva un uomo che si ferma..
> 
> ...



Estos trolls abrehilos compulsivos son cada vez peores. No saben que es posible hacer una búsqueda inversa en Google de la imagen para obtener la fuente original.


Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Ford Mondeo 2001 , ahora a comprar otro



Anda que no hay usuarios que descubrieron tu trola, cuando se ve claramente que eso no es un Mondeo, sino un Peugeot 308 de 1ª generación, o un 207 (son muy parecidos, y el estado del coche no permite averiguarlo con precisión).


ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Eso no es un mondeo ni de coña
> 
> Menudo TRoll estas hecho





Volvitо dijo:


> Lo de la foto es un Peugeot 207.
> 
> Menudo troll más lamentable, colega.





señortopocho dijo:


> Pues la foto es de un Peugeot 308 joder que troll más malo





Drogoprofe dijo:


> Pues me parece un 207, ha reventado el frente





Verbenero dijo:


> Y esta es una de las razones por las que este foro es una mierda. Estos trol de mierda que no saben distinguir un Mondeo de un 307 como el de la foto. Anda y tira a tomar por culo trol de mierda



El 307 es demasiado viejo. Apuesto o por un 207, o por un 308.


Freedomfighter dijo:


> A mi me gustan este tipo de trolleos porque ponen en evidencia que las palabras son solo eso... "palabras", y nos confirman que en absoluto se tienen que corresponder con la realidad, y es que, no sé porqué motivo, la gente tiene una tendencia natural a creerse todo lo que le cuenten *si el narrador de la historia se lo curra un mínimo*, si os fijáis se ha avisado del engaño y la gente sigue respondiendo en serio, ¿no es justo eso lo que está ocurriendo con la plandemia? por poner un ejemplo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tampoco es que se lo haya currado demasiado. Entre la foto sacada de un periódico italiano, y la confusión de un Ford con un Mondeo era fácil descubrir la mentira del CM.


----------



## Ciudadanos Inocentes (6 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo soy de Andalucía pero si es lo que tiene



Yo veo una señal italiana en la carretera. No entiendo por qué no abrir un hilo sincero compartiendo el accidente, en lugar de crear una historia falsa alrededor de una foto…


----------



## Merluzo (6 Ene 2022)

Si tienes cubierto el tema de animales cinegéticos en el seguro no tendrás problema.


----------



## kabeljau (6 Ene 2022)

Es casi lo mismo que chocar con el tren, queda el coche para tirarlo.


----------



## perrosno (6 Ene 2022)

Vaya puto trolaco y 12 paginas ya. Increipla


----------



## sirpask (6 Ene 2022)

Joder que bicharraco, le has pegado a 120? Da gracias que no te ha pasado nada.


----------



## BitJoros (6 Ene 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Joder amigo, tenga cuidado con los de protección de bichos, eso tiene multa gorda,prepare la billetera



No os cansais de soltar idioteces? 
El jabalí no está protegido y menos te multan por atropellarlo.


----------



## Testazz (6 Ene 2022)

Bueno, 12 paginas ya son suficientes para un hilo de mierda formado a través de una imagen random descargada de internet.







Facebook, Fanpage portuguesa, julio de 2021.

No le sigáis mas el rollo a este troll, al ignore con el.


----------



## Juan Niebla (6 Ene 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Este hilo es la prueba viva de por qué no funciona la democracia. Varias páginas atrás se demostró que este tipo es un troll de mierda y que esa foto fue sacada de internet. ¿Resultado? La gente sigue escribiendo como si nada, deseando al tiparraco que esté bien y aludiendo a la tremenda mala suerte.
> 
> Estrapolemos esta situación a nivel país. Llega el equivalente político al troll burbujero, osea un mierdas que promete el oro y el moro, que dice que todos somos y seremos los más guays, que vamos a tener siempre buen caudal de chortinas, bmws y jamón pata negra y que nuestros perros siempre van a estar atados con longanizas. Todo lo anterior, por supuesto, por haber nacido y también por supuesto por haber nacido con nuestra cara bonita. ¿Qué creen que pasará? ¿La masa se cuestionará algo? ¿Alguien se preguntará, por ejemplo, por qué precisamente nosotros nacimos con la cara bonita y no los habitantes del resto de países? ¿Por el simple hecho de haber nacido, de verdad merezco poder atar mi perro con longaniza?
> 
> Nadie se hará esas preguntas ni cualquiera otra que ponga mínimamente en duda las adulaciones del politicucho de turno. Irán a votar por el muy orgullosos y contentos porque alguien ha reconocido lo guay que son y lo mucho que valen y porque por fin les van a dar todo lo que merecen.




tampoco está mal cada uno pueda contar sus experiencias reales, al menos algo se aprende


----------



## yixikh (6 Ene 2022)

fake y report


----------



## terraenxebre (16 Ene 2022)

Buen bicho

Son plaga.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Ago 2022)

Up


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Sep 2022)

Up


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (18 Oct 2022)

J


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (19 Oct 2022)

Podría haber sido peor, imagina que colisionas con @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL .


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (20 Oct 2022)

@Aniquiladordestroyer toma zaska ! :


----------

